# Blähtonkugeln oder Seramis als Filtersubstrat?



## nielsbartels (30. Apr. 2009)

Hallo.
Ich habe mir aus eckigen Regentonnen aus dem Baumarkt eine Filteranlage gebaut. Als letztes meiner 4 Module wollte ich die Tonne mit Bioballs ausfüllen.
Diese sind aber im Vergleich zu Blähton (340 Lieter für ca 70,- bei Ebay) wesentlich teurer. 
Hat Jemand mit Blähton Erfahrung? Erfüllen diese auch den Zweck den Bakterien eine große Oberfläche zu bieten?
Vielen Dank.
Niels


----------



## SG3 (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Blähtonkugeln oder Seramis als Filtersubstrat?*

Ich denke eher, das Problem bei Blähton besteht darin, das Dieser immer auf dem Wasser schwimmt.


----------



## baumr (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Blähtonkugeln oder Seramis als Filtersubstrat?*

Hallo
Ich hatte letztes Jahr Blähton in der letzten Tonne und war damit nicht wirklich zufrieden.
Nach dem Winter habe ich es durch __ Hel-X ersetzt.
Gruß Rolf


----------



## Torsten. Z (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Blähtonkugeln oder Seramis als Filtersubstrat?*

Herkömmlicher Blähton ist als Filtermaterial ungeeignet, genauso wie Seramis dies ist *vorgedüngt*! 

Was ihr meint ist gebrochener Blähton, da sieht die Sache schon anders aus. Aber auch dieser ist nicht für einen Regentonnen Filter gedacht, genauso wenig wie Lava. Diese beiden Produkte sind sehr gute Filtermaterialien für Boden oder Pflanzenfielter.


----------



## nielsbartels (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Blähtonkugeln oder Seramis als Filtersubstrat?*

Gelben Kartoffelsäcken?
100 Stück kosten ca 15,- Euro und haben bei 50x80 cm pro Sack eine Oberfläche von 1,6qm pro Sack. Also 160 qm Gesamtfläche. Dazu würden diese sich auch leicht reinigen lassen. Ggf. sogar per Waschmaschine (ohne Waschmittel) ;-)
Ein Bekannter ist damit sehr zufrieden. Wer nutzt noch Kartoffelsäcke zum filtern?
Oder doch lieber __ Hel-X? Lohnt sich diese Investition? Ich brauche ca 300 Lieter.
Warum gibt es hier verschiedene Größen? Nehme ich die kleinsten mit der größten Oberfläche?
LG Niels


----------



## elkop (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Blähtonkugeln oder Seramis als Filtersubstrat?*

so, nu hab ich mich schlau gemacht: seramis ist NICHT vorgedüngt. deswegen mickern pflanzen in seramis ganz übel dahin, wenn man sie nicht sofort düngt. meine neugierde kommt daher, weil ich voriges jahr meine __ froebeli in seramis eingepflanzt habe, abgedeckt mit kies. es geht ihr recht gut, natürlich gibts zweimal im jahr einen düngekegel reingedrückt und immer, wenn ich das mache, denke ich ans schoppen einer mastgans *grins*


----------



## nielsbartels (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Blähtonkugeln oder Seramis als Filtersubstrat?*

Hallo.
Ich hab mich nun entschlossen __ Hel-X HXF12KLL, zu kaufen. 
Hätte Jemand Interesse an einer Sammelbestellung? Bitte PN an mich wegen Preisanfrage.

LG Niels


----------



## gluefix (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Blähtonkugeln oder Seramis als Filtersubstrat?*

Ich habe auch einen Filter aus 3x300 l Regentonnen. Die letzte Kammer ist mit ca. 200 l Blähton (ca. 1 -1,5 cm Kugeln) gefüllt. Es spricht nichts gegen Blähton. Sicherlich gibt es einige Materialien die eine gößere Oberfläche bieten, HelX aber ganz sicher nicht. Die Teile reinigen sich lediglich selber durch ihre Bewegung im Wasser. HelX ist meiner Meinung nur was für Schwimmbettfilter.
Gruß Benni


----------

